# East Anglia Rolling Road Shoot out / meet up - RESULTS



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

I am setting this up from the Audi Sport forum but any from here are more than welcome aswell CLICK HERE

I set up an event like this a couple of months back when i had my corrado. Here is the link to the page i set up after the last event. 
ROLLING ROAD

They were very profesional and as you can see from the pics... they have a 4wd rolling road!

Rolling road event *Sunday 20th Feb 10am* to be confirmed.
Being held here:

*Engine Advantages Ltd 
14, Crittall Rd Witham Essex CM8 3DR. 
Tel: 01376 502522 
here is a [MAP]*

*Â£30 covers 2 power runs with a printout of the best run.*

Max of 35 cars on the day (doubt we'll get near that number but its a nice thought)

Im gonna ask a *Â£10 deposit *for this please just so i dont get a situation where no cars turn up  I'll then have Â£10 notes for you all as you turn up...sound fair?! I'll note on the list as and when deposites are paid...

i'll have to let him know about 1 week before hand the actuall number of cars...so untill that point feel free to join in :lol:

*Can everyone please PM me there email address...its easier to email everyone than send individual PM's...*

cheers

LIST SO FAR (AS = Audi Sport forum, TT = TT forum, TS = Tyresmoke Forum )

*AS - Jedi-Knight83 - Audi S3 210 bhp - Paid
AS - Monty77 - Audi S3 revo - Paid
AS - Markey - Audi A4 1.8T - Paid
TS - AudiPartner - Audi S3 AmD - Paid
TS - Fatcat - VW R32 300bhp - Paid in Full
TS - A8Mark - Audi A8 - Paid
TS - botang - Audi A8 - Paid in full
TS - Chelsea Mick - Audi S3 MTM - Paid in full
AS - Ade_D - Audi S3 AmD - Paid
AS - bioharry - Audi S3 210 bhp - Paid
AS - Matt - Seat Ibiza TDi - Paid
AS - S3mon - Audi S3 MTM - Paid in Full
AS - settle - Seat Ibiza - Paid
AS - Alex - Audi A3 - Paid
TS - Hotdog - VW R32 - Paid
AS - GregC - Audi A4 1.8T - Paid
AS - Cage - Audi S3 210 bhp - Paid
AS - Harry - Audi S3 210 bhp - Paid
TT - vlastan - Audi TT - Paid
TS - Smudge - VW R32 - Paid
AS - time - VW T5 van - Paid in full
TS - BomberS3 - Audi S3 AmD - Paid
AS - docurley - Audi A4 2.8 supercharged - Paid
AS - James B - Fiat Coupe Turbo - Paid
AS - snoop - Audi A4 1.8T - Paid
AS - g6rav - Audi S3 - Paid

TS - ttandka - Audi A8

MAYBE...
TS - Mollox - Audi S3*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I didn't know this place existed. I thought that the only 4 wheel drive testing facility in each Anglia was in Norwich.

I am very keen to come to come as I am Ipswich based. But would be fun if more TTs join me from the forum. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd like to commit but it's the day after the TTOC track day so I'll have to try and get "permission". :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

This place is so close to your place. It will be a shame not to come.

Any more local TT guys coming along?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would come along but same as for the TTOC trackday the day before I am working 

Have fun


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

anyone else??

need about 15 minimum to make it worthwhile


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

any others?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

oh yeah and the date is actually confirmed now.

thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would very much like to come to this. So far the date is fine for me. It is so close to me, so I can't miss this opportunity. 

Other people live around there. So Norman, Moley, Abi, etc...come and play with us. :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Nick

I'm @ the track day the day before so not sure I will be able to make it so haven't put my name down. I'll see how things go.

Norman


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

just thought i'd bump this again... need a few more people before it can definately go ahead!

thanks


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

the list has really grown the past few days.

any more TT's want to come along or are you all booked up with the TTOC track day? guess i should have checked before confirming the date... sorry guys.. i can always arrange another one in the future though


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

oh dear... vlastan is the only TT and the list is almost full up.. poor guy is gonna be all alone!! :lol:

so..on that note... anyone else while there is still space.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You'd best count me out. I still can't commit and sincr you've got a good uptake I'm sure you'll fill all the space.

Cheers anyway.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump

just so it doesnt fall off the bottom of the page


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Right..

its gonna get a pain to organise if i ask you all what times you want so i will have to allocate you times if thats alright. the guy said they take 15 mins per car. PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU ARRIVE AT LEAST 20 MINS BEFORE YOUR RUN... COME FOR THE WHOLE DAY IF YOU HAVE TIME THOUGH

First off.. cause he needs to leave early for work

*10:00 - PAUL - Golf 1.8t*

Then there are 9 s3's coming ...so i will just go down the list in order of who contacted me and put their name down first.

*10:15 - CAGE
10:30 - BIOHARRY
10:45 - S3MON
11:00 - MONTY77
11:15 - AUDIPARTNER
11:30 - CHELSEA MICK
11:45 - G6RAV
12:00 - ADE D
12:15 - BOMBER S3
12:30 - MOLLOX (if you can make it you can squeze on here)*

It would be cool to have you all there from the start but if you really dont want to wait around then please be there 20 mins before your run so we dont get left with a gap on the road and waste time.

OK.. next may aswell have the R32's

*12:30 - FATCAT (no its not a mistake..i know its the same time as Mollox..but incase he doesnt come)
12:45 - SMUDGE
13:00 - HOTDOG*

The rest are can be the following times

*13:15 - VLASTAN - Audi TT
13:30 - DOCURLEY - A4
13:45 - MARKEY - A4
14:00 - GREG C - A4
14:15 - SNOOP - A4
14:30 - BOTANG - A8
14:45 - A8MARK - A8
15:00 - TTANDKA - A8 (if you can make it)
15:00 - TIME - T5 van
15:15 - MATT - Seat ibiza tdi
15:30 - JAMES B - Fiat coupe t
15:45 - BEN - Seat Leon*

Longer day than i thought but it should be fun

SETTLE and ALEX.. you not on the list as i havent got your money or heard from you yet. If you do want to run still please turn up on the day with your money (Â£30 each)

AGAIN I STRESS, THE TIMES STATED ARE THE TIMES YOU WILL BE ON THE ROAD.. PLEASE ARRIVE AT LEAST 20 MINS BEFORE THIS TIME

Thanks and i hope to see you all there


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

At least as I am the only TT you will recognise me when I drive in. :wink:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

ok for those that are interested or those that came.... vlastan then! :lol:

*here are the results

http://www.jonathanwillits.supanet.com/rrday_2.htm*


----------

